# Ibuprofen for goat?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Quick synopsis:

Doe got gored in udder, lots of blood. Subsequent infection & high fever (either caused by the wound or possibly unrelated and horribly timed pneumonia) was treated using Penicillin & banamine. Wound has scabbed over with no outside signs of infection. Fever is gone.

Side of the udder that was gored now has edema (blood filling between skin & tissue). Doe in pain, can't lay down, but eventually had to due to weakness. I CAREFULLY milked out what I could (milk was milk/blood mixture) to relieve pressure and applied cold compress on udder.

Looking for pain killer, can't get vet perscription now. Aspirin is a blood thinner and I don't want to cause any more blood loss. Can I give Ibuprofen? Some sites say "Yes", others say "No".

Oh, and she'd five days from kidding.


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

Please consider having your vet look at this goat to address proper wound care. I am very concerned.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

TTF, I would if I could. It's not the financial part (as I don't even want to know how much I've already $$), it's just the fact that virtually NO ONE "does goats" here. Even though it's not really a goat-specific problem. I called early this morning to see if somebody could do a farm visit and no one was available. I also waited in one of the other vet's offices today just to try and see someone & couldn't get anyone to see me because they were already so overloaded with emergencies. Add that to the fact that today is a Saturday and tomorrow is a Sunday, I'm pretty much on my own 
I know when I can handle things and this is obviously one that I'd like a vet to handle, but until I can, I need to do whatever I can right now.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

At this point I'm aware that her udder is going to be "useless" for the impending kidding, and I'm more concerned for her health than the kids. Sorry, but I'd rather lose the kids than her, even though she'll be retired this year and no longer "useful" to us. Doesn't make financial sense, although neither does spending hundreds upon hundreds of dollars on a pet. Just want to be able to help with her pain if possible.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'd use aspirin.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, my vet told me to give one of my does an adult dose of aspirin until she could get here. My doe wasn't pregnant though. I think ibuprofen is a blood thinner too, but if she needs relief you got to do something. It's hard to get a vet on the weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe some IcyHot rubbed on her udder for prolonged help with the swelling....Also, the scab might actually be keeping the fluids from draining. It might help to carefully open it up at little on the lowermost point.

Edited to Add: Ibuprofen is actually a Category D drug in the third trimester of pregnancy for people. It can cause a passage in the baby's heart to close prematurely which can lead to heart and lung damage and death. It can also cause a decrease in amniotic fluid that can prolong labor. The prolonged labor would be a concern for a goat even if stillborn kids aren't.


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

I know there is a drug that a vet can give that will dry them up. A friend had a doe who's udder had bad case of mastitis the previous year. Her udder filled but wouldn't milk out and the vet gave her an injection for the doe. It worked. Not sure what it was.
Shot in the dark here but what about milk decreasing herbs?


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

The vet can give a steroid shot to help dry her up, but it has to be really close to her due date or right after she delivers. I believe the shot can or will put them in labor. Happy to hear the fever is down. Sounds like you're doing a good job taking care of her.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I didn't think goats were supposed to have ibuprophen but maybe I'm thinking of tylenol.
I'd go with aspirin if I had to choose.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Goatsandsheep said:


> The vet can give a steroid shot to help dry her up, but it has to be really close to her due date or right after she delivers. I believe the shot can or will put them in labor. Happy to hear the fever is down. Sounds like you're doing a good job taking care of her.


She's plenty close enough to being due, that this wouldn't be much of a problem. But the OP can't get a vet...but maybe they would be available at least for her to pick up meds. 

Banamine and aspirin are the only antiinflammatory drugs I have heard of using for goats. I would also abstain from the aspirin, mostly due to her being pregnant, particularly so close to kidding.

I take that back, meloxicam can be used on goats as well. I don't know a lot of the specifics of the drug, but I do know that it is one that can be used much longer-term than most anti-inflammatory drugs.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I see your location listed as the ozarks. What part of the ozarks? If any of us are close enough....maybe we will have the drugs you need.. to help her. 

Susie


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Ginger is a potent anti-inflammatory/pain reliever. I personally use it instead of things like ibuprofen and it really works. It's definitely a safer bet. Aspirin is a pain reliever but it won't take down inflammation in tissues which can cause it's own kind of pain, so isn't effective for everything.


----------

